# TA Rising Starr



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Ok, he wasn't mine, but he was my favorite while I worked for the RBATF (really big arab training facility). Only 20 years old!











Muffin, I'll never forget 'ya guy!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Awww. What a gorgeous guy! Rest in peace bud!


----------

